# top job



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Johnny for quick turnaround on latest order

the pakshak ultra soft drying towell are exactly that "ultra soft" cant wait to use:thumb: 

Keep up the good work

Matt


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words Matt


----------

